# "To heatmat or not to heatmat, that is the question&qu



## crunchycorn (Aug 2, 2006)

hi guys and gals,
I'm transfering (or going to transfer) my 3yr old snow corn into a new viv in my room cos i want to be close to him (lol sad i know) ANYWAY, the question is, can i use a heatmat for that big a snake or should you use heatmats in general? My big viv (the one he's in currnently and shares with my normal corn) has the whole ceramic lamp jobbie as reccomended by my snake shop. sorry for the long post i'm just concerned for his welfare 
thanks a million,
andy


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd say use ceramics again... i use ceramics in my 3ft vivs....he would probably be ok with a heat mat but i would say ceramics.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

even though they get there heat from below? sorry im gettin a little confused..


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

When they're larger they can't get as much heat I don't think... Someone else would explain it better :lol: :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol ok thatd be good...
i guess a heat source such as a ceramic will heat there whole bodies quicker than a heat mat can, also i guess as a larger snake can tolerate a hot bask whereas a baby prolly doesnt wana be exposed to temps above the usual hot end 85-90 degrees maybe?
im just theorising as im confoozled.

do u use ceramics as opposed to spots cos snakes dont like bright light?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Well as ceramics can be used day and night you don't have to worry about lighting.. and as most snakes arent diurnal it means they have constant heat without worrying about the light..


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

makes sense.
cooooooool.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Ceramics heat via infrared radiation (same as the sun) so a ceramic will still heat surfaces to a greater temperature than the air. They also create a proper basking spot which most snakes appreciate!

I like ceramics in any viv over 2ft, heatmats just cant cut it in anything bigger.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thankyou hannah for explaining that. See i knew I was right but couldn't say how :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

but we wer told not to use a basking source for a baby corn rather to stick to a heat mat, is this the case then? and if so just while they are young?
and are corns diurnal or nocturnal?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

The problem with basking spots and babies is that their enclosures normally dont allow for a proper heat gradient with something as powerful as a ceramic. Heat mats provide a more gentle background warmth which is safer for little uns in smaller tubs.

I keep all my hatchlings on heat mats,but older snakes (including your corn in a year or so) will appreciate a basking spot if given one.

I believe corns are crepuscular (active at dawn and dusk) but do not keep them myself.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh cool, i was under the impression they wer dusk and dawners crepscelur or woteva, cant say it thus cant remember the spelling.
cool, i just got confused when i ask a question and get a simple "no, use a heatmat they dont like basks as they need heat from below" and then i hear something that makes just as much sense that contradicts it, thanks, what you just said makes perfect sense, and for understandable reasons.


----------



## crunchycorn (Aug 2, 2006)

*thanks*

cheers everyone,
I'm probably (no definately) going to go for the ceramic option, but will buy some heatmats anyway to use for babys and small snakes when i get one *cough...splutter...baby...cali...kings..NNY...cough*
cheers all
andy


----------

